# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] προβλημα με δεκτη f&U mpf3468h δεν ξεκιναει

## giorgos thesalonikh

εχω το παραπανω δεκτη ο οποιος δεν ξεκιναει με τιποτα.ειναι τελειως νεκρο.αλλα με περισσοτερη προσοχη αν κοιταξουμε φενετε να αναβοσβηνει δειλα δειλα το led.εχει εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο το οποιο λεει 5 βολτ το μετρησα βγαζει 5,3 βολτ.αρα ειναι οκ.ανοιξα το δεκτη αμεσως μετα την εισοδο της τασεις και στην εισοδο κι ολας τα 5,3βολτ γινονται 1,5-2,5βολτ δηλαδη η τασει δεν ειναι σταθερη.ανεβοκατεβενη συνεχεια περναει μεσα απο μια αντισταση ασφαλειας 0 ωμ.και απο κατι πυκνωτες smd και ηλεκτρολυτικους.οσο και αν τους κοιταξα μια χαρα μου φενονται ωστοσο αλλαξα δυο ηλεκτρολυτικους και καμια διαφορα.λιγο παρακατω ειδα μια αντισταση smd που οταν τη μετρησα σε ωμ μου λεει 009 MΩ δεν ειναι τεραστια αντισταση??μηπως αυτο κανει τη ζημια???

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Εδώ παραθέτω φωτο
20170707_092045.jpg
20170707_092036.jpg

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

20170707_092110.jpg
Αυτές είναι οι φωτο κάθε βοήθεια δεκτη

----------


## georgis

αλλαξε τροφοδοτικο η ανοιξε το ιδιο και αλλαξε πυκνωτες.

----------


## manolo

Δε νομίζω ότι φταίει το τροφοδοτικό ούτε οι πυκνωτές στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Κάποιο εξάρτημα τρανζίστορ ή IC πάνω στη πλακέτα που έχει να κάνει με τη τροφοδοσία (π.χ. DC to DC converter) στην κάνει τη δουλειά.

----------


## georgis

απο οτι καταλαβα μετραει το τροφοδοτικο στον αερα χωρις φορτιο και εχει τα 5ν .οταν εχει φορτιο βουλιαζει η ταση.

----------


## manolo

Ναι σωστά, έτσι το μετράει αλλά πιστεύω ότι η τάση βουλιάζει όχι εξαιτίας του τροφοδοτικού αλλά εξαιτίας κάποιου εξαρτήματος το οποίο βραχυκυκλώνει, κι έτσι η τάση κόβεται από τη προστασία του κυκλώματος.

----------


## GeorgeZ

Σε αυτά πολλές φορές χαλάει ο σταθεροποιητής στα 1.26V. Αυτό το μικρό ολοκληρωμένο με  6 ποδαράκια κοντά στο δέκτη IR.
Το αρχικό πρόβλημα προέρχεται από πυκνωτές.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

οκ.το εφτιαξα.ορισμενοι το βρικατε με τη μια μπραβο ρε παιδια σας παραδεχομε.εφτεγε το τροφοδοτικο. το μετρουσα χωρις φορτιο και ειχε 5,3 βολτ πανω στο φορτιο η ταση γονατισε.αλλαξα τους 2 τελευταιους πυκνωτες αλλα τιποτα μετα αλλαξα και τους δυο διοδους και αυτο ηταν εφτιαξε...
ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ολους οσους μπηκαν στο κοπο και απαντησαν στο θεμα μου

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

μαγος εισαι??αυτο ηταν.και εφτεγε το τροφοδοτικο.δηλαδη οι δυο τελευταιοι διοδοι

----------

